
A PHP framework with zero configuration - nessphp
https://nessphp.github.io
======
zelon88
Thanks for posting.

I think you need a more technical description for your landing page. It's
intended for developers, not executives. I left without a clear understanding
of the scope of Ness PHP in my development process.

But you've got me hooked. Just add an examples page and a separate examples
section to your landing page and I'm sold.

